
Ask HN: What would be best for Web Development Macbook pro 13 vs. macbook air 13? - ohitsameer
I want high performance, long battery life etc. I&#x27;ll be using it for Web Development mainly. I have no issue buying MB pro 13 as long as it&#x27;s good but I heard the battery on MB air 13 is better than MB pro 13?<p>OR should I wait for the 2016 MacBook? Thanks
======
ssijak
Wait for 2016 macbook pro, it will be the BIG overhaul of the macbook pro
lineup. And between current laptops I would never choose macbook air for
anything professional again after using 13inch pro. Mainly because of the poor
display, but it is also less powerful. You can enjoy better battery life on
air, but it is not that big of a deal because pro also have good battery life.

------
mcbrown
If you buy a MacBook Air:

Once in a blue moon you might be stuck without access to power for hours and
hours, and you will be thankful for the battery life.

Every other day you will be cursing the subpar display and lousy performance.

